# Where can I find Anna Sui in Dubai?



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

I've found most of the popular cosmetics brands in Dubai, but I haven't found Anna Sui yet since I came here. anybody knows that where I can find it??


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Bahrain or Qatar are the nearest location

Anna Sui Store Location


----------

